# Early pregnancy advice



## Salb (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi I've just found out I'm pregnant, yeah! But my blood is really messed up! I'm type 1 on nova rapid and lev emir my last hba1c was 6.4 but recently I can seem to control it it's quite high up to 12 at times usually eve or morning. An example last night it was 11 2hrs after dinner so I inject extra but only comes down to 10 then in am its 12! Any advice? 
I've just had a blood test and awaiting my diabetic appointment. Many thanks


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2014)

First of all, congratulations.

Difficult to give advice, as no-one on these boards can give medical advice. However, some pregnant women or recent mothers will be able to share their experiences. Your diabetes pregancy team will be much better placed to help. Is that what you mean by your diabetes appointment?


----------



## Salb (Jun 1, 2014)

It's my 6 month check up, I will call doctors tomorrow. I understand you can't give medical advice. Was wondering if this change in sugars is related?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2014)

Salb said:


> It's my 6 month check up, I will call doctors tomorrow. I understand you can't give medical advice. Was wondering if this change in sugars is related?



Congratulations! 

I'm afraid I don't have any experiences to share (being a bloke), but I do know from reading posts from others here that blood sugar levels do become more difficult to control, so you really have to be on the ball with lots of testing. Hopefully some others will be along to give you more concrete information


----------



## Copepod (Jun 1, 2014)

OK, do phone GP tomorrow and ask to be referred to diabetes pregnancy service (or whatever it is called in your area). Controlling diabetes when pregnant is even more complicated than usual, so get all the help you can. Did you attend pre-conception clinic?


----------



## Salb (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks I will call tomorrow. I wasn't offered a pre concep clinic, my hba1c has been 5-6 for about 2 yrs and doc said trying for a baby was fine. Sounds like I will be watching my blood very carefully now!!!


----------



## Cleo (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi Salb,
Congratulations with your pregnancy! 
I'm also a type 1 and my son is 9 weeks 
I can't really offer any advice in addition to whats already been mentioned but just to re-iterate what northerner Said - do lots of testing, record everything (carb amounts, pre meal reading, 2 hr post meal reading, what you ate etc as diff carbs will affect you differently....).  It's GREAT that your pre preg control was so good, so try not to worry. First trimester pregnancy hormones affect your blood sugars which is why it can be so difficult to control things, but as long as you keep testing (I was testing 10-14 a day ...) and record everything you should be off to a good start. 
Try not to worry and take one day at a time - you will get there 
Xx


----------



## Cleo (Jun 1, 2014)

PS ... And if you can , try to avoid insulin stacking ... i.e. doing a correction on top of another correction etc as chances are that you will end up with a big hypo .... If you can try to be patient and bring your levels down slowly and safely  
Do you have a Glucagon pen ?? (The one for severe hypos) 

X


----------



## trophywench (Jun 1, 2014)

A certain young lady on another forum, knew when she had caught BY the fact that her BG shot up - but she wasn't even pregnant enough to show on a wee test!

So don't worry there's something wrong.  Just deal with it - the whole of pregnancy is just firefighting as far as BG is concerned - so you may as well get used to it !  LOL

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## tabbicles (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi there, congrats in your bfp! I'm 19 weeks now and also type 1 on novo rapid and lantus. Your hba1c was really good pre pregnancy so I wouldn't worry too much. You'll find your bloods going all over the place in early pregnancy. Write them all down and you'll see a pattern so you may find you need to increase your novo rapid before eating then having extra snacks to avoid going low. I literally didn't stop eating in first tri because of this. 
At my hospital they see me every 2 weeks so they will keep on top of it after your first appt. I went from 7.6 to 6.9 hba1c from pre pregnancy to about 10 weeks so really don't worry!  

I am happy to share my experiences! 
X


----------



## LuAnn (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi,

I know this is an old post, but I was about to make one identical!

I'm 5 to 6 weeks also on novorapid and levemir. Having the exact same problems.. Highs in the mornings and highs after meals. I'm fine 2 hours after a meal often as low as 4.0 but then it just shoots up.

I'm terrified I'm harming my baby  I've had hardly any help yet but seeing my nurse on Tuesday.

Just wondering how you got on?? Or if anyone has advise.

Thanks x


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 20, 2014)

LuAnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I was about to make one identical!
> 
> ...



How long before eating are you taking your novorapid? I had highs to start with but after week 6 the lows started. Im currently 35 weeks with 2nd sugar baby. There is a group on facebook called The Sugar Mummy for diabetic mums and mums to be. If you have facebook come join us there too =) I know Northerner wont mind me sharing the page (and will also be amazed i remembered my log in details after not logging on since feb'13!!)


----------



## LuAnn (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for replying 

I've been taking it just before my meal, but just took it a little early with my meal this evening.

I'm just feeling so frustrated.. Since lunch this afternoon when my blood sugar was 6.7 its gone up and up and up and that's with me taking 2 extra shots.. I was expecting a low but my test before supper was 12!  

I'm just lost. Will phone diabetic clinic on Monday but till then i can only do my best. :/ 

I will join that fb group but after I've announced my news so people dont see


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

LuAnn said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> I've been taking it just before my meal, but just took it a little early with my meal this evening.
> 
> ...



Hi LuAnn, I'm afraid I can't help you with your problems, being a bloke, but just wanted to welcome you to the forum  I hope that your team are able to work out a good strategy for you and you can bring your levels under control


----------



## grainger (Dec 21, 2014)

Firstly congratulations!

Unfortunately it's the time of your life when you want your diabetes to be straight forward but in reality everyone is different but most find the moment you think you've got it sussed your body changes again. 

Throughout pregnancy you'll probably find you get more and more resistant but the beginning can be very mixed. Only advice I can give is to be kind to yourself, test regularly and try to eat well but the occasional high is ok. Your hba1c is great so you are in a fab position. I found breakfast the hardest time for me to control but if you maybe try injecting at different timings before you eat that can help. 

Get referred to your hospital (any hospital you want you can ask for) so they can look after you. No question is silly and do try to enjoy pregnancy even tho diabetes will be a major job the whole way through. It's worth it!  

Happy to help with queries if I can,  had my son in April.  

Btw are you taking folic acid as you'll need a prescription dose and possibly vitamin D.

Congrats again xx


----------



## Medusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi lu Ann. I was advised to inject fifteen minutes before a meal only in pregnancy for similar reason to what you experiencing. The joint clinic will prob see you very soon. Your dsn should refer you I think. Good luck and congratulations.


----------



## smile4loubie (Dec 21, 2014)

LuAnn said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> I've been taking it just before my meal, but just took it a little early with my meal this evening.
> 
> ...



the group is private hun so no one should see unless they too are a member of it  i have to take my insulin 30-40 mins before and give half a dose then as im sat down about to eat give the other half xxx


----------

